# Events in (or around) SW Ontario?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Kind of a hotbed of retriever activity here. Lots of clubs within a three hour radius.
> CKC events:
> Horseshoe HRC (HT and FT)
> Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto (HT, WC)
> ...


May want to check these links?


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Very much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I was unaware of the group/organization in Essex, ON as that is my hometown (now in KW, ON). I may have to take a trip back home soon.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Canuck Dogs has a lists Canadian events by province.

Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I use Canuck Dogs quite often but find a lot of the events are often not listed. Especially those run by smaller clubs or groups.


----------



## blw (Sep 16, 2010)

Noon shift volunteer still needed in Windsor this Saturday June 1. Newbies welcome.

Goldens and Volunteers spreading the word about Golden Rescue in Kanata, Guelph, Windsor and Dundas.

You'll love spending a few hours with a couple of Goldens and lots of visitors! Nothing to do but let the tails do the talking for us! This is a fun day for our Goldens and it's a great opportunity to let people know about Golden Rescue.

Golden Rescue :: LCBO Tag Days - Kanata, Guelph, Windsor & Dundas


----------

